# Trainer experiences



## HorsesAreLife190 (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone heard of Rick Fleetwood? My friend sent her western quarter horse to him for training. I have heard not so nice reviews from people on him. However my friend has heard nothing but good things. I'm wondering if anyone here has heard of him or had and experiences with his training. Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi!
I have to tell you that I doubt if anyone here has heard of this trainer as there are tens of thousands out there calling themselves trainers. Secondly, although we all know who most of the worst trainers are in our area, we are not going to risk mentioning anyone by name (although there are several abusers in my area I'd _love_ to put out of business!),

All I can say is that if you have heard things about this trainer, try to find out specifics. Engage former clients (the people no longer using him will be more likely to tell you the truth) in a friendly conversation and don't discount non-clients who have witnessed how this trainer treats horses. If the bad outweighs the good, stay away. The horse community in your area will have a general idea what kind of trainer this is and will usually confidentially talk to you about it.

You can also approach this trainer as a potential client and ask a lot of questions. Then, see if you can watch how he handles horses and what his training methods are-if he doesn't want to let you ask questions or watch, this is a very bad sign. I know several really horribly abusive trainers who are the friendliest, nicest people in the world until they start handling horses; they lie to their clients and the worst abuse happens when the client isn't around. The people actually in the stable where they train know the real truth.

In my opinion you have to watch out for trainer who: -wants you to stay away when training your horse, a good trainer doesn't have anything to hide, -are not training _you_, _along with the horse_, it will do you no good if the horse behaves perfectly when the trainer rides, but you cannot get the same results, -uses lots of paraphernalia (equipment) like martingales, high port bits, tie downs, excessive spur use etc., -the trainers who seem desperate or begging for business, -run away if you see your horse's attitude/behavior change(especially towards the trainer) for the worst after training begin.

Do your research and stop in at unexpected times to check on your horse. There is a lot that goes on behind closed doors!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

^This. Major red flags to me are when a trainer does not want me around, or will not let you observe training. That being said if it sways your fears any there's thousands of opinions and ways to train a horse and so not everyone agrees with one trainer's methods. Hope that he's a good trainer for your friend though!


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Hi!
> I have to tell you that I doubt if anyone here has heard of this trainer as there are tens of thousands out there calling themselves trainers. Secondly, although we all know who most of the worst trainers are in our area, we are not going to risk mentioning anyone by name (although there are several abusers in my area I'd _love_ to put out of business!),
> 
> All I can say is that if you have heard things about this trainer, try to find out specifics. Engage former clients (the people no longer using him will be more likely to tell you the truth) in a friendly conversation and don't discount non-clients who have witnessed how this trainer treats horses. If the bad outweighs the good, stay away. The horse community in your area will have a general idea what kind of trainer this is and will usually confidentially talk to you about it.
> ...


This, this, and this. I would NEVER leave my horse with a trainer that wouldn't allow me to drop by at random to check on my horse. Within reason, of course... don't be tromping around their property in the middle of the night... Usually a trainer who isn't perfectly willing to have you drop by to check up on your horse and his progress has something to hide. I've heard way too many horror stories from people who have trusted their valuable horses with trainers and when they picked them up found that no real training had occurred. Or even worse, that their horses had been starved or abused. STRONGLY advise that your friend check up on her horse at unexpected times on a regular basis, and advise she bring him home if the trainer will not allow that. 

If your reviews came from a reliable source (Rick's ex wife's cousin may not be a reliable source, for example :wink: ) then I would share them with your friend. Definitely ask former clients for their experiences, if they got the services they paid for, and if they were unsatisfied then why. 

It also may help to post the trainer's general location (even just the state could help). There's a whole big world of trainers out there, and the name may not be too uncommon.


----------

